# شنط نسائية مميزة للبيع مفرق و جملة



## العربي العربي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



يوجد لدينا شنط نسائية صينية تقليد لماركات عالمية يمكنكم معاينة بعض الصور بالاسفل 

قيمة كل شنطة ١٠٠ ريال فقط


عند طلب شنط بالجملة سيُعطى صاحب الطلب خصم خاص


عند الطلب و دفع القيمة يتم شحنها من ماليزيا اليكم مباشرة و يكون الشحن على المشتري

للطلب الرجاء التواصل على الايميل
[email protected] 

بنسبه للماركات فهي كتالي

1-channel
2- Guess
3- D & G
4- louis vuitton
5- Gucci
6- burberry




[URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793847401.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793847401.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793847401.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793847401.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793847401.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]




[URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793848903.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793848903.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793848903.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793848903.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793849854.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793849854.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793849854.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793849854.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


[URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793849655.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793849655.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793849655.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793849655.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]



[URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793848912.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793848912.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793848912.jpg"][URL="http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-31/1314793848912.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## جوو الرياض (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شنط نسائية مميزة للبيع مفرق و جملة*

ماشااء الله ...بالتوفيق ان شااء الله ...


----------



## tjarksa (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شنط نسائية مميزة للبيع مفرق و جملة*

الله يوفقك اخوي .


----------



## العربي العربي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شنط نسائية مميزة للبيع مفرق و جملة*

تسلمو يا شباب على المرور


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شنط نسائية مميزة للبيع مفرق و جملة*

بالتوووووووووووفيق


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شنط نسائية مميزة للبيع مفرق و جملة*

بالتوووفيق لك ياارب ...


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شنط نسائية مميزة للبيع مفرق و جملة*

لو صغرت الصور اوضح للمشاهده

موفق يارب


----------



## العربي العربي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شنط نسائية مميزة للبيع مفرق و جملة*

مشكوووررين يالطيبين ع مروركم العطر الله يرزقنا و إياكم بالرزق الحلال المبارك


----------



## العربي العربي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شنط نسائية مميزة للبيع مفرق و جملة*

عفوا اذا كانت الصور كبيرة بس ماقدرت اصغرها للاسف السموحة


----------

